# Pics of my Fall necklaces



## mammabooh

I have a show coming up on September 15th, so I thought I had better make some things in some Fall colors.

Feel free to critique...I won't get my feelings hurt (but try to be kind...I'm still new at this). Also, give me some ideas about prices. I have a regular formula that I use to price things, but I think I some folks would pay more than I've been asking.

Oh, yeah, you might notice that one necklace has no clasp...I just haven't made one yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Tricky Grama

Beautiful!! Don't have a clue about the prices, depends on if it's read gold in the chains, what the beads are, etc. 

Patty


----------



## hengal

Wow! I just LOVE that second necklace! The colors compliment each other so well! I think you've done a great job! How much cost do you have in each necklace?


----------



## mammabooh

hengal said:


> Wow! I just LOVE that second necklace! The colors compliment each other so well! I think you've done a great job! How much cost do you have in each necklace?


The second one is my favorite! I have less than $4.00 in that one (clearance sales are my friend). The other two are a bit more because of the copper chain. The first one has about $7.50 in supplies...the last one, about $5.00.

I'm really having fun making jewelry!


----------



## PETSNEGGS

they are really beautiful! you have alot of things to put into consideration. First of all you need to put a price on your time. I know that is probably one of the hardest things for someone to do. I used to own a floral and gift shop for years and believe me your time is worth ALOT. You can't say well if I wasn't doing the jewelry I'd be doing nothing so my time really is nothing. Also, remember people will pay for quality and one of a kinds. They also feel special if they own something that no one else can just walk into a Wal-Mart and buy. Also, just because you bought something on clearance doesn't mean you roll that savings to the customer. That is your find and your little extra profit. Remember one day you might have an order for something and you charged a price thinking you could get your supplies on sale and NOPE not on sale today. Now you are paying regular price to fill the order but, the customer has paid the price you quoted thinking you would get it on sale. NOw you really have made nothing, and maybe lost some. Price everything at what it would cost you if not on clearance. Send on some more pics if you have some with a price that you have been charging. Just out of curiosity. You know we will all be honest on the pricing. Good luck on your show.


----------



## CraftyDiva

Ok, now remember you asked for it...........LOL

I'd switch out the middle beads in the first neclace for visual interest. It's nice as is, but taking the two middle ovals and putting them on the outer strand and the outer two middle tubes to the inner strand would have a nicer visual. Just a thought.

The second neclace is great, love it as is. Very retro. I'd add a chain extender to the clasp, for the full figured gals that might have a larger neck. Plus you can wear it shorter or longer depending on the neckline of whatever you wear it with.

Last necklace ? I would add longer dangles, maybe 5 instead of just the 3. Also, I might try bead caps on the focal just to see if that made it richer looking. Nice as is, but the caps would add some punch.

Pricing.............. 2.5 x cost of materials (the .5 gives you some barganing leeway if asked for a better price)
Then you add the time it took to make it X whatever hourly wage you want to make. Say you want to make $10 hr and it took you a 1/2 hr to make it, you'd add $5 to the price.

If selling in an upscale area, I'd go 3x cost of materials + time.

Just wondering if your copper findings have a coating. Nothing like having a customer getting a green neck from the copper is there? There goes future sales.


----------



## mammabooh

PETSNEGGS said:


> Send on some more pics if you have some with a price that you have been charging. Just out of curiosity. You know we will all be honest on the pricing. Good luck on your show.


Thanks! I'll post more pics next week. We are off this afternoon to go camping until Tuesday.

It is so hard for me to charge much, because I'm so frugal! When I see something at a craft show or at a bead shop, I immediately try to figure out how they made it and I figure I could do it myself. I must stop that mentality, though, because I know most women just love to buy stuff, and the more they spend, the better they think they've treated themselves!


----------



## mammabooh

CraftyDiva said:


> Ok, now remember you asked for it...........LOL
> 
> I'd switch out the middle beads in the first neclace for visual interest. It's nice as is, but taking the two middle ovals and putting them on the outer strand and the outer two middle tubes to the inner strand would have a nicer visual. Just a thought.
> 
> The second neclace is great, love it as is. Very retro. I'd add a chain extender to the clasp, for the full figured gals that might have a larger neck. Plus you can wear it shorter or longer depending on the neckline of whatever you wear it with.
> 
> Last necklace ? I would add longer dangles, maybe 5 instead of just the 3. Also, I might try bead caps on the focal just to see if that made it richer looking. Nice as is, but the caps would add some punch.
> 
> Pricing.............. 2.5 x cost of materials (the .5 gives you some barganing leeway if asked for a better price)
> Then you add the time it took to make it X whatever hourly wage you want to make. Say you want to make $10 hr and it took you a 1/2 hr to make it, you'd add $5 to the price.
> 
> If selling in an upscale area, I'd go 3x cost of materials + time.
> 
> Just wondering if your copper findings have a coating. Nothing like having a customer getting a green neck from the copper is there? There goes future sales.


Wow...thanks. Yep, copper is coated.

I'll try re-arranging the stones on the first necklace. I tried several layouts, and this one looked the best to me. I actually started out wanting it to look like two seperate strands, and then I ended up doing this instead. I'm still not sure how it will look in two weeks after I mess with it!

The last necklace actually has 4 dangles, but I like your idea about the bead caps.

Most of my multi-strand necklaces do have a chain extender...I just didn't do it on this one. I can easily add it if someone expresses interest.

Thanks so much everyone...keep the ideas coming.


----------



## hoggie

I have nothing constructive to add I am afraid, but they are lovely - good luck with your show.

hoggie


----------



## farmergirl

I would not sell any necklace that you hand make for under $18. Even if it means that you are making a 500% profit. Your creativity has a value and so does your time. Don't short change yourself. Since you are so frugal, just imagine how many beads you could buy with $18 or $20!


----------



## ScrappyNana

These are nice necklaces. My favorite is the top one. Good luck at the show.
I would expect to pay between $15.00-$30.00 for one of those if I were looking to buy.


----------



## donsgal

I think the designs are quite nice. I can see them selling for the $12 to $15 ballpark. Copper turns me exceedingly green so I most probably would not buy one for myself and I do not wear jewelry much either. But you shouldn't have any trouble selling them. If you get into a very Lah-De-Dah kind of craft show (you know, the kind that have "artisans" instead of crafters), then I would say a price tag of $20 to $25 would be a possibility. People who go to those kinds of sales expect higher prices. They buy stuff so they can tell their friends how much they paid for it.

I suggest getting some very elegant business cards made up, if you haven't already done so.

donsgal


----------



## Queen Bee

My only suggest would be to make earrings to match! Beautiful, I love the green and amber one.--good luck


----------



## ELOCN

These are beautiful!


----------



## ilovetodig

I love the first one. I like the color in the second one, too, but I like the length and simplicity of the the other two. They are all beautiful. Don't know about the price, though. $12 to $15 sounds about right, though.


----------



## Tirzah

Mammabooh,

I like the second one the best. Even though you were able to purchase beads and supplies at discounted prices I would charge according to orinal prices. I was thinking about $25.00 for the second necklace.

Coldwater Creek catalog often sells beaded jewelry. Perhaps you can get some ideas on styles and prices there.


Great job and good luck!


----------



## Meg Z

I like the last one. How long is the chain, and is that adjustable at all?

Meg


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks for the comments, Everyone!

MegZ...the chain on the last necklace is 22", but I haven't made a clasp for it yet. The clasp will add another inch or so, but I could add an extender chain if need be (of course, the chain is pretty open...I could just make a hook and it could be almost infinately adjustable!).

Queen Bee...yes, I'll make matching earrings, but probably won't price them as a set. I did that for a while, and found that most women like to search through my display and find something that matches what they've picked out. They'll end up spending more that way, but if it makes 'em happy, I'm all for it.


----------



## newatthis

farmergirl said:


> I would not sell any necklace that you hand make for under $18. Even if it means that you are making a 500% profit. Your creativity has a value and so does your time. Don't short change yourself. Since you are so frugal, just imagine how many beads you could buy with $18 or $20!


I totally agree.
For the second on I'd even pay $30 or $35 at a craft fair.
We have one coming up next weekend at the nearest town and I will check out the prices for ya.
Good luck on the 15th.


----------



## retiredbop

They are attractive. nice work.

Now, as for pricing, you are NOT going to belive what I'm going to tell you. My economist brother and I were discussing this over some of my custom woodworking. His "quick" rule of thumb was materials *X4*. Wow! he says that's because X1 pays for materials, X2 pays for taxes and overhead, X3 pays for materials to build another one, and X4 is FINALLY your profit. something that takes a LOT of handwork and time, like someof my special works should be charged at X5 to compensate for the extra time. You know what? I've never had any trouble getting my asking price based on his "college learning".


----------



## mammabooh

retiredbop said:


> Now, as for pricing, you are NOT going to belive what I'm going to tell you. My economist brother and I were discussing this over some of my custom woodworking. His "quick" rule of thumb was materials *X4*. Wow! he says that's because X1 pays for materials, X2 pays for taxes and overhead, X3 pays for materials to build another one, and X4 is FINALLY your profit. something that takes a LOT of handwork and time, like someof my special works should be charged at X5 to compensate for the extra time. You know what? I've never had any trouble getting my asking price based on his "college learning".


My formula works out very close to this. I use pretty much what CraftyDiva said...I multiply my expenses by 2.5, give myself $10.00 and hour, and then multiply it by 1.06 to include the tax. Sometimes I add a bit more, sometimes I lower it a bit. If I use expensive beads and findings, I try to make a simple design so I don't spend much time on it. If I use inexpensive goods, I can spend more time and make a more involved piece. That helps to keep the prices somewhat consistent. There are ladies who like to come along and buy the most expensive thing I have though, so I always make sure I have something to satisfy them too.


----------



## newatthis

I just went to our local 'ART IN THE PARK' yesterday. This is a yearly event with hundreds of crafters.

I specifically looked at all the jewerly since I also am starting to make simple earrings.
Anyway There was a booth there- I thought a little overpriced- she had a 4 row necklace similar type to your pic#2 and she charged $250.00
The other booths a necklace like #2 would be $75-$90
the simpler #3 would be anywhere from $7-25
And the 1st one would be anywhere from $27-$50

Not sure if that helps or not but at least you know about what your competition is selling theirs for.

Also I went to this show with a friend a mine and she stated as she purchased that when she purchases a necklace she also purchases matching earrings to go with.
------------------- Good luck at your show and when you have more pics please post for us---------


----------



## Ebowhunter

I think these are great! I especially like the second one! I was always told the rule of thumb when pricing is two and a half times what you have into it. Let us know how you do at the sale!


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks for all of the comments so far. I can't imagine selling my jewelry for those prices, newatthis! Perhaps if I made all of the beads it would be a different story.

Anyway, here's a set I made today. Not Fall colors...but someone will like it. Its all sterling silver.


----------



## Jennifer L.

Mammabooh, I think charging yourself $10 an hour is nuts. That's hardly minimum wage! You have GOT to charge more for your time than that. That second necklace must have taken you a long time to do--essentially it's four necklaces worth of time---yet it's mainly glass. That's cheap stuff, and you need to be setting your price according to your time, not material cost on an item like that. Add the cost of materials in when you've got your labour figured. The top and bottom necklace where you are using real stone, with a higher price for material, makes sense to take more of a look at material cost as well as your time, BUT, material is never going to be the main cost in this stuff, it's you sitting there by the hour that does that. I'd be asking $35-45 for the top and bottom one, and at least $70 for the middle one. If you don't make a reasonable return, you'll stop enjoying it and that will be it. You might think it's too much, but when people are buying for gifts, cost takes more of a backseat when "I think she'll like this one!" is driving. You have to charge what you are worth and your work is nice! 

About "one of a kind", I wouldn't worry about that. You can keep much better track of costs and inventory if you keep "bead formulas" for your good sellers. Plus it's easier and faster to make them up, since you don't have to spend time designing each one over again, questioning yourself about a bead placement for five minutes when that time could have been spent putting "X" many more beads on the wire. If you have a spread sheet made up of your designs, then all you have to do is push the button and you can see, yup, you need more 6mm rose quartz and get it ordered. No running out in the middle because your bead inventory is low and you didn't realize it. 

I like your newest one with the blue bead, that's a nice winter look to me, and folks at a craft show are buying for Christmas already, I expect. 

Jennifer


----------



## CraftyDiva

Raising prices all comes down to your customer base. If your in an area where money is no object, or selling online where you have a wider customer base, higher prices may work.

I'd rather charge a "fair" price for my designs and still make a profit, enabling me to sell more jewelry and have less to lug home after a show/fair. But to each thier own, some people over charge and wind up lugging jewelry around forever, cleaning it when needed, having to store it, etc. With luck they may sell a piece or two at the inflated prices, then pack the rest up and wait for another show.

Once you get a core customer base, you can raise your prices bit by bit over time. Again, I'd rather sell a lot of jewelry at a lower price, have a huge turnover and create new pieces. Customers seeing the same jewelry at every show or fair, will eventualy stop coming to your booth, why should they, they've already seen your stock. JMHO!  


.


----------



## mammabooh

Yeah, I agree, CraftyDiva. Right now, I'd rather sell a lot of items for a lower price. Perhaps when I don't enjoy it so much , I can raise prices and make as much money even if I sell fewer items.


----------



## mammabooh

Jennifer L. said:


> Mammabooh, I think charging yourself $10 an hour is nuts. That's hardly minimum wage! You have GOT to charge more for your time than that. That second necklace must have taken you a long time to do--essentially it's four necklaces worth of time---yet it's mainly glass. That's cheap stuff, and you need to be setting your price according to your time, not material cost on an item like that. Add the cost of materials in when you've got your labour figured. The top and bottom necklace where you are using real stone, with a higher price for material, makes sense to take more of a look at material cost as well as your time, BUT, material is never going to be the main cost in this stuff, it's you sitting there by the hour that does that. I'd be asking $35-45 for the top and bottom one, and at least $70 for the middle one. If you don't make a reasonable return, you'll stop enjoying it and that will be it. You might think it's too much, but when people are buying for gifts, cost takes more of a backseat when "I think she'll like this one!" is driving. You have to charge what you are worth and your work is nice!
> 
> I like your newest one with the blue bead, that's a nice winter look to me, and folks at a craft show are buying for Christmas already, I expect.
> 
> Jennifer


Wow, it's so hard to even think about giving myself more than that an hour. To me, I'm just having fun sitting around making jewelry. It's not like work. Maybe someday it will be, but not right now.

Thanks for the compliment on the new stuff. I probably would never wear it because I'd be fiddling with the dangles all the time and I would drive myself nuts. I'm sure someone will come along and fall in love with it, though!


----------



## mammabooh

Well, I'm back from the show. We brought in $702.00 together (my friend and I did this together). Not as much as a normal show for us, but pretty good considering that was only 11 customers. Several ladies said they are going to call and order Christmas presents too. Out of the $702, $398 of it is mine, so I'm happy.


----------



## CraftyDiva

Congrats on your sales. It's always a confidence boost to have others like your work enough to buy it. Good luck with those Christmas sales.  


.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Congratulations on the sales  It's always fun/exciting to see someone come into your booth and actually buy something! Knowing that someone else appreciates/likes your work is SOOOOOOOO satisfying  I always have the most fun talking to the people and explaining WHY I did this...or HOW I put this piece together. Of course, it's great when I take their money too


----------



## LOC

Congrats! That's not bad at all for one show with only 11 customers. If you put out those nice little business cards people tend to pass them around as well.

Around here that last set you made would go for around $125 to $200 minimum. You do great work! I'd love to see more of it.


----------



## bopeep

Congrats !!! You do beautiful work, I am glad your show went well. I have made a few things in the past, I don't know were you get your beads, but I ordered a lot of mine from this site, they have no minimum order and no tax and free shipping. The prices are good too. It might be something you can use.
http://www.artbeads.com/index.html
bopeep


----------



## goatsareus

Beautiful work! Love your designs and colors, thanks for posting for our viewing pleasure


----------



## Danaus29

mamabooh, where did you have your show? Dd and I just came back from the Preble County Pork Festival (used to be a lot of crafters there, turning into a flea market now) and did less than $200 in sales. Her jewelry doesn't look anything like yours (photos of her work: http://community.webshots.com/user/EnigmaticArtJewelry ) but most of what we sold was resale junk, not stuff she made. It was very heartbreaking for her.


----------



## mammabooh

Danaus29 said:


> mamabooh, where did you have your show? Dd and I just came back from the Preble County Pork Festival (used to be a lot of crafters there, turning into a flea market now) and did less than $200 in sales. Her jewelry doesn't look anything like yours (photos of her work: http://community.webshots.com/user/EnigmaticArtJewelry ) but most of what we sold was resale junk, not stuff she made. It was very heartbreaking for her.


My friend and I really don't like to do craft shows...they seem to bring out the bargain shoppers and flea market folks. We prefer to do home shows. We did the first one last March at my house. We set them up as an open house and folks can come and go as they like. When we have them on a Friday night, the ladies stay longer...it's like a "night out" for them. Saturday shows...ladies just drop in, spend their money, and then leave to complete the rest of their errands.

For the first show we did here, our assisatant pastor's wife (who is a masso-therapist) brought her chair and gave massages. She put a tip jar on the counter and gave 10-minute massages. We had a chocolate fountain and lots of other goodies. My hubby was outside to provide valet parking. We tried make the ladies feel pampered. In 3 hours Friday night and 4 hours Saturday, our sales were $1,500.00.

For the next show, the friend that I do this with, took all of our jewelry to her sister's house in Wisconsin. It was also set up as an open house. I believe it went for 4 hours and we brought in over $1,000.00.

THEN, we did a craft show/flea market at a local church, sat there for 7-8 hours, and sales were something like $25.00. BIG WASTE OF TIME!!!!

In July, we went to Wisconsin again and set up at HollandFest (more artsy than crafty). Sales again were close to $1,500.00. This one really surprised us because there were 100 vendors there. I'd love to know how much money was spent at all of those booths!

The show this last Saturday was at a lady's house. She goes to our church and just loves our jewelry. She claims she gets all sorts of wonderful compliments on it when she wears it, so she wanted to give all of her friends the opportunity to own it too. Great advertising, huh?!?! She provided some nice snacks and invited her friends. We made the invitations for her, but she did most of the work. We told her ahead of time that she could either have 50% off of everything she wanted from us, or we could total up sales at the end and she could have 7% of sales to spend on our sutff. She ended up taking the 50% off, but then we decided to just give her the things she wanted.

We really like the home shows best because there is no competition. Folks are coming to the house with the intention of buying our stuff. All of the food and supplies are tax write-offs, so it's ok to go ahead and make the customers feel appreciated. We also send out hand-written thank-you notes to everyone who signs in at our shows. We have a brightly-colored paper in a frame that says "We're so happy that you're here. Please sign in - THANK YOU!!!".

We're going to do 2 craft shows this fall. I hope it's not a waste of time and money like the church one we did was. Since it will be Christmas-shopping time, we're hoping it will be better. Lots of the ladies that were at Saturday's show had us write down the locations and dates of the craft shows so they could buy presents then.

So...what I guess I'm saying is that we go about this a little differently than some do. Hopefully, your daughter will get some ideas to make herself stand out from the rest. It really is great fun when someone falls in love with something you've created and actually spends money on it! Good luck to your daughter!!!!


----------



## Danaus29

I never would have thought of a home show, kind of like a Tupperware party. Pretty cool idea. 

Arts in the Alley (art show, not craft show) is also the 3rd weekend in September. Lots closer and I think a better market. We have one craft show already set up for this fall but it will be the last craft show. Set-up costs are too high and sales are to low. We'll check into more art shows. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cc

They are beautiful! I had a friend who always charged 7 times the material cost and didn't worry about the labor unless it was something very time consuming. Don't use the sale prices either, just what the materials would cost you at regular price. 
Good luck on all your next sales!


----------



## Meg Z

Just for the record, the bottom necklace in the first set of pictures is in MY jewelry box now, so you guys can just quit drooling on it. 

Meg


----------



## charliesbugs

I've ordered a red bracelet and earrings.Hasn't made it to my jewelry box yet.You all should see the blue necklaces- there are several of the 'blues' that I really like,too.


----------



## mammabooh

charliesbugs said:


> I've ordered a red bracelet and earrings.Hasn't made it to my jewelry box yet.You all should see the blue necklaces- there are several of the 'blues' that I really like,too.


I received your check last night after choir practice. Your jewelry will be in the mail today.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mammabooh

Meg Z said:


> Just for the record, the bottom necklace in the first set of pictures is in MY jewelry box now, so you guys can just quit drooling on it.
> 
> Meg


I'm thrilled that you like it, Meg! Your post made me giggle.


----------



## sisterpine

Wow that is really good selling! I also have been making and selling natural stone jewelry for the past year along with my stone knobs and pulls. I am having a terrible time pricing items as well. I keep, i think, pricing items too low thinking that i am selling in an economically depressed city/area. We did 18 saturdays at the farmers market and will be doing sales at the mall crafters area beginning nov 1 through the christmas season. have been busy making stuff and have really enjoyed seeing yours!


----------



## mammabooh

Here is a picture of one of the necklaces and the bracelet and earrings I made to match.

I wore the bracelet to a wedding on Saturday and had 4 or 5 ladies try to buy it right off of my wrist! So, I invited them to the open house I'm having at my house this coming Saturday.


----------



## charliesbugs

just a update- they ARE in my jewelry box and they are gorgeous.Thanks for the bookmark and the bracelet for Maddie's auction.Everyone loved them. They will be auctioned on Sunday.Update- so far, the fund stands at over $10,00.00. Cross your fingers for good weather for Sunday!!!!


----------



## newatthis

beautiful set!!!
How much did you charge for it?
I know you said you wore it but then said you invited a lady who liked it to your open house...so did you sell it or one like it?


----------



## mammabooh

newatthis said:


> beautiful set!!!
> How much did you charge for it?
> I know you said you wore it but then said you invited a lady who liked it to your open house...so did you sell it or one like it?


I sold one like it. Bracelet was $27.00, necklace was $32.00, and earrings were $9.00.


----------

